# what is this in my vials?



## tl0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

received my order that included 14 inj. var 12 of the 14 have these weird particles almost stuck against the inside wall of the glass
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like the gear has crashed. 


Warrior


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 1, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Looks like the gear has crashed.
> 
> 
> Warrior



Agreed. I'd recommend re-heating. If you don't want to do that, you'd want to get with your source about it.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

I contacted the company today, id rather just get new shit and not deal with the reheating just to be safe. if they wont resend I will have to reheat and put them on blast


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Its just crashed gear. You can try reheating it in a shallow pan of water just under a boil, but chances are high that a few days or weeks later the gear will crash again. Theres no real risk in using it except its weaker than you expect because the crystals are obviously not disolved in to the sollution.

 Is it cold where you live ?   Oils do not like cold temps .


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 1, 2014)

I have had my CVS bought Test C do the same.  I just reheated it like others have said above.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

not cold really at all, and I literally picked this up from the post office 5 hours ago. I suppose I could heat them up as I use them. they'll get used up pretty quickly but not until the fall when I have time to start a cycle with  guaranteed no interference


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 3, 2014)

I do NOT believe that is crashed. Crashed gear looks like crystals if you know how natural crystals grow in caves. I have a pic somewhere but cant locate it now.  The product forms straight edges like frost on a window. That is bubbles. I would not inject that.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 3, 2014)

Rifleman, what did your source say about this!


----------



## Hammer925 (Apr 3, 2014)

Why injectable var and not pills? (I apologize, I know that is off topic)


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have to concur and say that it is crashed.  They're solid as much as I can tell. The company basically told me to do the reheating process.  Kind of pissed.   Spent a large amount of money with them.  would contact there rep but it is almost hopeless as they never respond. 
 As far as why injectable over pill. Well why not?  Slightly better absorption not anymore money and probably stays active slightly longer.  I figure I can get away with 1 pin ed instead of taking pills all day.  Thought it would be something different to try.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Agentyes said:


> I do NOT believe that is crashed. Crashed gear looks like crystals if you know how natural crystals grow in caves. I have a pic somewhere but cant locate it now.  The product forms straight edges like frost on a window. That is bubbles. I would not inject that.



I think AY is referring to something that looks more like this:


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 3, 2014)

That looks like dark chunks,  not crashed.   Fuck that.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 3, 2014)

I wouldn't say there darker than the oil


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2014)

Agentyes said:


> I do NOT believe that is crashed. Crashed gear looks like crystals if you know how natural crystals grow in caves. I have a pic somewhere but cant locate it now.  The product forms straight edges like frost on a window. That is bubbles. I would not inject that.





_LG_ said:


> That looks like dark chunks,  not crashed.   Fuck that.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmm inject-able var from geneza?  This would not have been my first choice for a steroid that is commonly faked or underdosed. 

But I agree with others I don't see crystals I'm not sure what those are.  I would avoid the source in the future and possibly geneza if buying stuff other than test IMHO.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well we'll see. I hope it's not because I just got 14 var  3 bold 5 ment 2 helious from them.  All from our board sponsor naps.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 3, 2014)

Nonsense coming from people who think things only happen the way they have seen it happen.   Ive had crashed gear exactly like that and like the little crystal shards too, it happens both ways. 

  All youve got to do is reheat a bottle and if it cleans up then you know it was crashed, so go settle this for us would you please ?


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 3, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing. Never had crashed gear, but I was wondering if you went through the reheating process and no seals or vials were damaged and the gear became clear and unblemished again, would't there be a very good chance it was crashed and the problem was fixed. Never used there gear so don't know if they have good reputation.  Just figured if it wasn't crashed and looked like that, when you reheat it it would probably go back to looking the same way in picture in which case you know there was a problem with it.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 3, 2014)

considering the sponsor is most likely a random guy making it in his moms kitchen, try warming it up, take a pic, and post it


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 3, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Nonsense coming from people who think things only happen the way they have seen it happen.   Ive had crashed gear exactly like that and like the little crystal shards too, it happens both ways.
> 
> All youve got to do is reheat a bottle and if it cleans up then you know it was crashed, so go settle this for us would you please ?


I'm on shift toll Monday am but I'll definitely do one when I get home to test it out.  Won't be using it for a while till my schedule is free


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 3, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> considering the sponsor is most likely a random guy making it in his moms kitchen, try warming it up, take a pic, and post it



Awesome east bake oven scientists


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Nonsense coming from people who think things only happen the way they have seen it happen.   Ive had crashed gear exactly like that and like the little crystal shards too, it happens both ways.
> 
> All youve got to do is reheat a bottle and if it cleans up then you know it was crashed, so go settle this for us would you please ?



The nonsense is believing you should have to "reheat" your steroids so you can inject them. 

I suppose it's all in one's perspective.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Nonsense coming from people who think things only happen the way they have seen it happen.   Ive had crashed gear exactly like that and like the little crystal shards too, it happens both ways.
> 
> All youve got to do is reheat a bottle and if it cleans up then you know it was crashed, so go settle this for us would you please ?



I wonder what would happen if a heavy metal or some other substances would change under different temp conditions? (Read into the sarcasm here). So if the fella heats it up and the material changes to a more viscose form it has to be ok?

I have seen a lot of crashed gear as I have home brewed and i always over dosed my stuff. Never seen anything like this. But never made inj var either.


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 3, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> The nonsense is believing you should have to "reheat" your steroids so you can inject them.
> 
> I suppose it's all in one's perspective.



I would agree. I think OP needs to let his source know this doesn't cut it. Since when do we need to have to re-heat our gear? Damn, do I miss the days of legit euro human grade stuff being the NORM!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 3, 2014)

I would ask for a resend.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 3, 2014)

With the blown up original pic, it doesn't look crashed to me but I suppose it might be. It looks like what AY said... bubbles. I would ask for a resend for sure...


----------



## Mudge (Apr 3, 2014)

Different gear wont all look the same when crashed.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 4, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> The nonsense is believing you should have to "reheat" your steroids so you can inject them.
> 
> I suppose it's all in one's perspective.


 
 I never said anyone "should have to reheat their steroids "    I simply told him what he could do, and if hes goibng to be sitting on that many vials with no replacements then I think its only fair that he knows an easy sollution to his dillema.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 4, 2014)

Mudge said:


> Different gear wont all look the same when crashed.



  Thank you !!  

 I have had gear from a very good friend and it crashed in this exact way. I re heated 4 vials and 1 recrashed a day later but 3 remained in suspension. I used them up and had no issues at all.  Of course not going through this is best but still reheating is better than tossing them IMO


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 4, 2014)

Well if I can get a hold of their rep I'll ask for a resend.  There customer service automatically went to telling me to reheat


----------



## Grozny (Apr 4, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Nonsense coming from people who think things only happen the way they have seen it happen.   Ive had crashed gear exactly like that and like the little crystal shards too, it happens both ways.
> 
> All youve got to do is reheat a bottle and if it cleans up then you know it was crashed, so go settle this for us would you please ?



Quite stupid advice imo, you have paid enough to receive "correct" gear and not unfinished products that u need to heat or what else !!


----------



## blergs. (Apr 4, 2014)

Agentyes said:


> I do NOT believe that is crashed. Crashed gear looks like crystals if you know how natural crystals grow in caves. I have a pic somewhere but cant locate it now.  The product forms straight edges like frost on a window. That is bubbles. I would not inject that.



yes but when its crystalizing and moving around ( in postal) it can look like this. I have had it happen like this before


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 4, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I would ask for a resend.





Grozny said:


> Quite stupid advice imo, you have paid enough to receive "correct" gear and not unfinished products that u need to heat or what else !!




A resend is the smart way to handle this.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 4, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Quite stupid advice imo, you have paid enough to receive "correct" gear and not unfinished products that u need to heat or what else !!




  perhaps you think he got his gear at walgreens and he can just ask Becky the cashier to send the manager out to talk to him , but Im pretty sure this was a black market over seas purchase . It is entirely possible customer service may not be all peaches and cream like we'd all want it to be.

  Please tell me which part of the advice is stupid , the part where reheating it reveals to him whether it was crashed or not ? Or the part where Ive seen this before ?  Or the part where I suggest nonsense to the theories of contamination  overuling the reality that its simply crashed , just because people havent seen this before ?

  I think you must have a comprehension problem with my post, because you somehow seem to be interpreting my words as saying "ah dont worry about it ". or " Yay you got bad gear, now go buy more of it " 

  If he can get them to send more thats great, if he can get his money back or a credit thats great, but what advice do you have for him if they dont do that ? Bitching about it still isnt going to solve the problem if the source is not willing.


----------



## BlizzRush (Apr 4, 2014)

Keep us posted bro, very interested to see how the gear/customer services pan out. GL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 4, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> perhaps you think he got his gear at walgreens and he can just ask Becky the cashier to send the manager out to talk to him , but Im pretty sure this was a black market over seas purchase . It is entirely possible customer service may not be all peaches and cream like we'd all want it to be.
> 
> Please tell me which part of the advice is stupid , the part where reheating it reveals to him whether it was crashed or not ? Or the part where Ive seen this before ? Or the part where I suggest nonsense to the theories of contamination overuling the reality that its simply crashed , just because people havent seen this before ?
> 
> ...




  Grozny , please forgive my sarcastic tone. Im in a lousy mood today.  Cousin died yesterday of overdose, wifes car broke down and I had legal troubles last week.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just sent a pm to the naps rep. We'll see what happens


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 4, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Grozny , please forgive my sarcastic tone. Im in a lousy mood today.  Cousin died yesterday of overdose, wifes car broke down and I had legal troubles last week.


 Sorry to hear bro, hate that "when it rains it pours" shit


----------



## Dannie (Apr 4, 2014)

I am no expert but too me it looks like the gear is crashed. I will be surprised if the source in question is going to resend over 500 USD worth of gear, while all it needs is a little bit of heat applied to it.
If that was their common courtesy, people would be abusing it by crashing their gear on purpose.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dannie said:


> I am no expert but too me it looks like the gear is crashed. I will be surprised if the source in question is going to resend over 500 USD worth of gear, while all it needs is a little bit of heat applied to it.
> If that was their common courtesy, people would be abusing it by crashing their gear on purpose.



Valid point.  But I hope you can appreciate mine. When you spend a very large some of money with a company and open your package to find that your gear is gr is  crashed , it is a pretty disappointing ordeal. Basically the company has the power to more or less decide if you are going to get some stuff that is older and more prone to crash, just to pawn it off in you.  Or they could say we'll we have had this on the shelf it's probably not the best idea to send it out since it's not very stable. Let's find something newer.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 4, 2014)

Compound pharm have a warning about gear crashing and what to do.  This is getting it legal and they still expect the user to reheat it.

Read for yourself:
http://www.defymedical.com/resources/blog/186-testosterone-cypionate-storage-warning


----------



## prop01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dannie said:


> I am no expert but too me it looks like the gear is crashed. I will be surprised if the source in question is going to resend over 500 USD worth of gear, while all it needs is a little bit of heat applied to it.
> If that was their common courtesy, people would be abusing it by crashing their gear on purpose.



Agreed !


----------



## Grozny (Apr 5, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Grozny , please forgive my sarcastic tone. Im in a lousy mood today.  Cousin died yesterday of overdose, wifes car broke down and I had legal troubles last week.



sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 6, 2014)

*good quality.*


----------

